
Ask HN: What's the first few things you do when starting at a new company? - thechallenger
I&#x27;m a data scientist, but I&#x27;m sure the same holds for most engineers: What are the first few things you do (technically, or process-oriented) when you start at a new company?<p>Specifically one where the on-boarding is lacking for your role; maybe you&#x27;re the only <i>whichever title</i> at the company. Do you glance over schema, examine code base, set up intros with different department heads, etc?
======
mtmail
Similar from last week "Ask HN: What is the first thing you implement at a new
company?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17353854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17353854)

------
dangsd
talk to everyone and take notes

